# Six Mile Campground



## BemidjiJoe (May 23, 2007)

I am coming to ND for the first time to fish. I will be staying at Six Mile Campground. I have a few Questions, how large of a campground is it, what side of the bay is it on, what is the access like? I was told that boats must be taken out every night, and my question is, what is it like putting in in the morning and taking out at night.

Thanks


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

It's on the west side of the bay. Should be no problem putting your boat in, it's a nice ramp. Only thing about the campground is it lacks shade.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A stiff south wind can make launching/retrieving a pain in the backside but you're within driving distance of a couple other ramps. The campground is reletively new and does lack shade.


----------



## BemidjiJoe (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info, any iea how many sites there are there and how much they cost, A friend of mine made the reservations and I have no idea how much it will be. Oh, ya by the way how isd the fishing?


----------

